# Requesting a little help, please.



## johngalt (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

I recently took some photos at an American football game. I have a sequence of three
photos taken within a one second time frame. Within each photo are numerous people
so "cutting" them out would be very tedious. I would some how like to "overlay" the images
on top of each other to present a progression of events in one image.

The tools I have available to me besides Abobe Lightroom 4 are Adobe Master Collection 6.
I know enough about these tools to make myself dangerous so I am asking for a little insight
and maybe some pointers to the right direction to get me started.

I did Google "Photoshop, Images, Consecutive, Overlay, Animate" but the results just didn't fit
my circumstances.

Thank you for any help you could provide.


Doug


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 15, 2012)

Photoshop. Layers. Layer masks. Those are the tools you need. Try Googling those things for videos on how to use them.

Essentially, you stack all your images in layers and selectively mask out the stuff you don't want, letting the stuff you want show thru. Whole books have been written on using PS layers.

That's about all I know on the subject. 

Hal


----------



## johngalt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you Hal. I will look into Photoshop Layers


Doug


----------



## johngalt (Aug 17, 2012)

I decided against using Photoshop layers for this because I didn't allow enough time.
I did however have satisfactory results using Lightroom's Slideshow module.

Thanks for your advise Hal, I just didn't have enough time to fully explore it.

Doug


----------



## clee01l (Aug 17, 2012)

Doug, PSE will also do layers. and there are others that are not as costly as PS or CSx.


----------

